# Unable to connect to the network



## vparsons0u812 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm running 10.3-RELEASE on a Dell rack mount server.

1. rc.conf

```
hostname="neocoilss04"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.213 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
```

2. loader.conf

```
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
if_nfe_load="YES"
```

3. dmesg|grep nfe0

```
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP55 Networking Adapter> port 0x3088-0x308f mem 0xc4043000-0xc405fff,0xc40418ff,0xc4041400-0xc404140f irq 11 at device 8.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
nfe0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:d0:18:8b:dc
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
nfe0: link state changed to UP
```
 
4. ifconfig nfe0

```
nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:1f:d0:18:8b:dc
        inet 192.168.1.213 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMMUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```
 
5. ping -c3 192.168.1.1

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets tramsmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```
 
6. dhclient nfe0

```
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on nfe0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

7. tcpdump -tlni nfe0






I'm at a loss as to why the routing is not working. The NIC is configured, cables are plugged in, link lights are flashing, tcpdump sees packets on the wire. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vparsons0u812 (Nov 15, 2017)

ping -c3 192.168.1.213

```
PING 192.168.1.213 (192.168.1.213): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.213: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.043 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.213: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.020 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.213: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.021 ms

--- 192.168.1.213 ping statistics ---
3 packets tramsmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.020/0.028/0.043/0.011 ms
```


----------



## vparsons0u812 (Nov 15, 2017)

netstat -nr

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination          Gateway          Flags          Netif Expire
default              192.168.1.1      UGS            nfe0
127.0.0.1            link#4           UH              lo0
192.168.1.0/24       link#1           U              nfe0
192.168.1.213        link#1           UHS             lo0
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

Judging by the tcpdump(8) output I'm wondering if 192.168.1.0/24 is the correct network for your setup.


----------



## vparsons0u812 (Nov 16, 2017)

192.168.1.0/24 is the correct network. there is only one VLAN configured on the switch this servers plugs into.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2017)

The reason why is that there's also traffic visible from a couple of 10.1.0.X addresses. But perhaps those machines are incorrectly configured and are leaking traffic out the wrong interface.


----------



## BeastieLabs (Oct 21, 2019)

I have the same issues and I have not found a way to solve them .. did anyone find any solution?


----------

